# Best Tips for a first owner?



## moonmarker02 (7 May 2017)

Hey, I've been riding for years and years but soon I'm hoping to finally get my own horse. I know basic stable management, but I was wondering, what is everyone's go-to tip when it comes to their horse care? Money saving ideas would be good too.


----------



## Darbs (8 May 2017)

Take the amount of time and money that you think you will need and double it!

Joking aside, we got our first pony last year, with very little previous experience and it has been great. He has swallowed up huge amounts of time and money, but I guess that what its all about. He is kept in the field next to our house, out 24/7.

Take lots of advice, but be prepared that if you ask 10 people, you'll get 10 answers. Take the route that sounds best to you, with feeding it will take some trial and error to see what works, (and what you pay extra for but has no effect) the same with rugging etc.

Also be prepared that it won't all go well, we have got used to taking 3 steps forward then 2 steps back, but as long as the general direction is forwards it OK. Above all enjoy it. We  also took the view that his care would be paramount, so we don't skimp on farriers or vets.

Another good tip is plan a long way ahead with everything, always be looking what you are going to be needing in the next 3 months, as things that he needs creep up on you very quickly. (Like the very hard frost in early October and no thick turn-out rug!)

I am not sure where you are going to keep yours, but what has certainly surprised me is be prepared for the time it takes up, I am not sure what I used to do with my time before we got our daughters pony!


----------



## Amye (8 May 2017)

Agree with everything darbs has said!

I bought my first 18 months ago after 15 years of riding schools and a loan horse. It is a big learning curve but i wouldn't change it!

Prepare to have no time - I honestly don't know what I used to do with my life, most of my time is spent at work or at the yard. 
Make sure you have spare cash. There's also something extra to pay for or buy. Dentist, physio, vets, rugs, tack, headcollars, feed etc etc.
There will be bad times - I think one of the things that comes with looking after a horse everyday is that there will be bad times. There will be days when you don't want to go up and see them, when you want to stay in bed not go muck out. The horse will frustrate you and annoy you sometimes. I think when you only ride one or two times a week it's easy to think it's all brilliant, but it can drag on the cold winter nights! However there are many many good times and most of the time these things won't bother you!

Feed is a minefield - don't get dragged in by all the supplements etc. Most horses don't need much!
Research your yard - make sure you know exactly how much turnout you get in winter and summer and that it has the facilities you need. 

Best bit of advice i remember when I got mine (this was going into winter) - it's always better to slightly under-rug than over-rug!  You also don't need a million and one rugs (though you will probably end up with them!).

Buy fly spray BEFORE the flies come out....

For money savings - second hand stuff is OK. It's SO tempting to buy everything brand new but if you need to save money, many places have tack sales etc and you can get some decent stuff at half the price  

Get a decent pair of wellies/boots for winter. No one likes wet/cold feet when they're mucking out. 

Also - ask lots of questions if you're unsure! Everyone was new to horse owning once. 

That's all for now. Though i'm sure I can think of more


----------



## moonmarker02 (8 May 2017)

Thank you  will definitely keep looking for money saving routes to not break my bank haha


----------



## Maesto's Girl (8 May 2017)

Totally agree with the time thing....and the money! I have neither since I bought mine 

Invest in decent yard boots as you will be in them a lot! 

Join local riding groups on Facebook as these are great for picking up second hand bargains and quite a lot of table top sales are advertised on them too.

Don't buy too many rugs until you know your horse. Mine is a wimp and sulks at the slightest temperature change then refuses to eat if I get it wrong and she is too cold so I do have a vast collection now but most just need a couple of stables, a couple of turnouts, a fleece/cooler and potentially a fly rug

Feed-start with the basics then add as necessary. Mine is on supplements but I did loads of research before choosing them and they work well for her but only use them if there is an actual need, not just because someone tells you to as most are not that cheap

Grooming - start with a basic kit...you can pick these up on eBay or Amazon and they have all the necessities then add as needed. 

Also, have a basic first aid kit to hand! I think Robinsons sell one? It just has the basics in it but will help you cope with minor wounds and scrapes. My mare had a hock would just 6 days after she came! Good to be prepared 

Lastly, listen to advice but don't feel you have to take it all in or indeed do it all. The biggest thing is for you to feel comfortable in what you are doing with your horse.

Enjoy


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 May 2017)

Choose your horse wisely!

Be absolutely certain that you will be able to handle your horse confidently in all foreseeable situations, if there is any question in your mind about your confidence when riding a horse when you view it, don't buy it. It can be nerve-wracking when you get your first home/livery and suddenly realise that the responsibility for its health and well being is yours, so don't buy something challenging, just dealing with the horse every day will be challenging enough.

Ask someone experienced to read through ads before you ring about them, then take someone experienced with you when you go to view.


----------



## Horsekaren (11 May 2017)

Being a new owner myself i have found that having help and people to watch if for me whilst i am getting up to speed is so important. 
Don't expect the world at once... as i have been told many times it take a long time for the bond to form. 
I completely agree with the buying second hand! it is the way to go to save a few pennies  
Good Luck and have fun with them!


----------



## Vodkagirly (11 May 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Choose your horse wisely!

Be absolutely certain that you will be able to handle your horse confidently in all foreseeable situations, if there is any question in your mind about your confidence when riding a horse when you view it, don't buy it. It can be nerve-wracking when you get your first home/livery and suddenly realise that the responsibility for its health and well being is yours, so don't buy something challenging, just dealing with the horse every day will be challenging enough.

Ask someone experienced to read through ads before you ring about them, then take someone experienced with you when you go to view.
		
Click to expand...

This, but also make sure you have a decent instructor in place and factor in regular lessons.  

I see so many people who are scared of there horse and in many cases regular instruction would of stopped little issues turning in to a big one.


----------



## Laika (11 May 2017)

A few tips I've learnt along the way are:
- Don't rush into buying a horse. Take your time, try it out several times until you feel happy that the horse is the right choice for you.
- There may be some teething problems when your horse settles in. When you went to try the horse, keep in mind that it was very comfortable in that environment and they may well challenge you when they come to a new environment with a new owner. Don't fret too much because they will get settled. 
- Ask for advice. Don't sit in silence and worry - there will always be somebody who knows what to do. Get some lessons and get to know your new companion. It will help you cement the bond and you'll have a professional giving you the best tips possible to form a connection. 
- Spend time with your horse. Sounds daft as that is ALL we do but I mean when you first get your horse, try to spend some leisurely time around them. When I first got mine, I took a book to the yard and would read aloud to get her used to my voice. I also used to go down to the yard and eat around my horse... but she began to mug me for food OR look at me with loving doe eyes... so that changed  

Most importantly, enjoy the experience of getting to know your horse. It is SO exciting getting your first horse and there may be some little dips in the road but it is an incredible experience that you can both share together. There isn't quite a bond like it.


----------



## cally23 (16 May 2017)

All the above advice is spot on. After two years of lessons once a week, it just was not enough horsey time for me and I was wishing the time between lessons away. I started with a part loan, which was a great way to see the time and effort that goes into horse ownership, within 6 months I had bought the horse.. It is hard work and yes it is a money drain but the rewards are fantastic. It has changed my life, every day is a learning curve. It soon becomes part of your DNA, even on a day off, I am up by 6.30 am and itching to get to the yard.


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (16 May 2017)

My top tips for horse care are:

If the horse has to stay in for some reason (ie no riding /turnout/ other exercise) then cut the hard feed down/ cut it out altogether.  

Lots of yards restrict turnout in winter, so find out if the one you go to does (ask the other liveries, in case the YO has been economical with the truth) and be prepared to ride or lunge every day if turnout is closed. If you don't want to, then get a sharer or pay for the horse to be exercised.  Or move to another yard.  So many behavioural problems are caused by a lack of exercise/turnout.

If the horse is going to live out don't bath it or brush it too much, just get the mud off.  Letting the grease build up in the coat means the horse stays waterproof and you don't have to worry so much about the rain or buy so many rugs.


----------

